# BIOS et Yosemite



## Leplouc (10 Novembre 2014)

Depuis que j'ai installé Yosemite, le temps de boot est plus long mais en plus l'ordre de boot est modifiée à mon insu...
Une idée ?


----------



## Locke (10 Novembre 2014)

Un BIOS c'est sous PC. 

Il y a de fortes chances que dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage que le disque dur contenant Yosemite ne soit pas sélectionné.


----------



## mistik (10 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Un _BIOS_ c'est sous PC.


Et _iOS_ c'est sous l'ère Cupertino


----------



## Leplouc (12 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Un BIOS c'est sous PC.
> 
> Il y a de fortes chances que dans Préférences Système/Disque de démarrage que le disque dur contenant Yosemite ne soit pas sélectionné.




Ben non...


----------



## polyzargone (12 Novembre 2014)

La question est plutôt es-tu sur Mac ou sur un Hack ?
Vu que tu parles de BIOS, je pense que c'est plutôt un Hack ;-)

Sur Hack, je trouve aussi qu'il est plus long à, démarrer (ça peut dépendre du bootloader aussi), j'ai l'impression qu'Apple a changé pas mal de choses concernant le cache de boot et que du coup, il met plus de temps à le charger.

Pour ton BIOS, c'est en effet étrange qu'il te modifie l'ordre de boot comme ça. À moins d'un reset BIOS, ces paramètres ne changent pas tout seul. T'es en UEFI ou en Bios normal ?


----------



## Locke (12 Novembre 2014)

Son profil indique iMac.

Et il serait intéressant de connaitre quel est le second OS d'installé ? Et au lu des autre messages, il semblerait que ce soit bien un hackintosh.


----------



## polyzargone (12 Novembre 2014)

Locke a dit:


> Son profil indique iMac.



Ça ne signie rien, il peut très bien avoir mis iMac en attendant d'avoir un Hack fonctionnel 

Et il n'a pas dit qu'il avait un 2nd OS d'installé, juste que l'ordre de boot est modifié&#8230;


----------



## Leplouc (13 Novembre 2014)

Oui, c'est un Hack et il n'y a que Yosemite d'installé.
Je suis en UEFI
Z87-HD3 / I7 4770K


----------



## polyzargone (13 Novembre 2014)

Et il n'y a que l'ordre de boot qui est modifié, pas les autres paramètres ?
Tu utilises quel bootloader ?


----------



## 406 (14 Novembre 2014)

l'UEFI, c'est surtout pour que le sérial de windows soit stocké dans le pc (si j'ai bien compris)
plus besoin de coller une étiquette sur la tour pour la vente. 
Donc...je l'ai viré


----------



## polyzargone (14 Novembre 2014)

Non, l'UEFI est la version moderne du BIOS, ça ne se vire pas  et ça ne se désactive pas non plus.
Comme dans le bios, c'est là que tu peux régler les paramètres de ton PC dont l'ordre de boot.


----------



## 406 (14 Novembre 2014)

désactivé si tu préfère.


----------



## polyzargone (14 Novembre 2014)

Ben non plus, ça ne se désactive pas.

C'est un bios et aucun ordinateur ne démarre sans bios (sur Mac, c'est l'EFI qui est plus ou moins l'ancêtre de l'UEFI).


----------



## 406 (14 Novembre 2014)

si. tu peux passer en legacy mais toutes les cartes ne le permettent pas. je l'ai fait. çà m'évite d'avoir tout les disques en double dans le bios.
Enfin bon. faudra que je teste l'instal de yosemite sur le mien mais vu que je commence à peine à cerner ce que l'on peut faire ou pas, je vais le faire sur une autre partoche.
c'est une clean instal, une instal direct sur maverick ou instal avec récup des données ?


----------



## polyzargone (14 Novembre 2014)

Je crois qu'il y a un malentendu 

moi je n'essaie pas du tout d'installer Yosemite, c'est Leplouc qui a des soucis avec son bios qui change tout seul ! Je pensais que c'était toi mais sous un nouveau pseudo&#8230; Donc en fait on se pose des questions mutuellement sans aucun rapport avec son problème


----------



## Leplouc (17 Novembre 2014)

Voici les temps que j'ai relevés :

- Apparition de l'écran BIOS (F12....) :  11"
- Apparition bootloader : 34"
- Ecran Yosemite (prêt à ouvrir session) : 65"

Temps d'arrêt (de "Éteindre" à larrêt de la machine) : 14"

Et vous ?


----------



## polyzargone (17 Novembre 2014)

Ah ben oui, effectivement y a comme un problème 

J'ai pas chronométré mais je ne mets certainement pas 1mn 40 pour accéder au bureau, c'est loin d'être normal !

Pareil pour l'extinction.
Tu utilises quel bootloader et quelle version ? Clover j'imagine&#8230;

Je sais que Clover est plus long à charger que Chameleon mais là, faut pas abuser non plus. Tu as sans doute un soucis de ce côté là ou bien tu as installé trop de drivers dans ton EFI ce qui peut rallonger de beaucoup le temps de démarrage de Clover.
Une petite réinstallation avec le strict minimum et ton actuel config.plist pourrait peut-être améliorer les temps.


----------



## Leplouc (17 Novembre 2014)

polyzargone a dit:


> Ah ben oui, effectivement y a comme un problème
> 
> J'ai pas chronométré mais je ne mets certainement pas 1mn 40 pour accéder au bureau, c'est loin d'être normal !
> 
> ...



Pas tout à fait, le temps total pour accéder au bureau est de 65".
Le bootloader est Chimera V4


----------



## polyzargone (17 Novembre 2014)

Leplouc a dit:


> Pas tout à fait, le temps total pour accéder au bureau est de 65".
> Le bootloader est Chimera V4



Oui, bon je parlais du temps total 

Chimera me dis-tu ? Alors là je suis encore plus étonné. Chameleon/Chimera (c'est la même chose) est pourtant beaucoup plus rapide que Clover.

Là, c'est peut-être la version qui date un peu. Installe une version récente de Chameleon http://www.hackintoshosx.com/files/download/4275-chameleon/ et vois si ça change quelque chose. (il faut prendre le fichier Chameleon-2.3svn-r2437.pkg.zip)

Méfiance en revanche, l'installeur de Chameleon a la sale tendance à modifier légèrement ton fichier org.chameleon.Boot.plist ce qui peut poser quelques soucis. Donc fait une sauvegarde de ton dossier Extra sur le bureau, installe Chameleon et remplace celui qu'il t'a installé par ta copie. L'important, c'est le fichier boot, c'est lui qui doit être mis à jour.

Comme toujours, un petit backup préalable est conseillé dès qu'il s'agit de toucher au bootloader ou sinon, toujours avoir un média bootable pour réparer d'éventuelles erreurs !


----------

